# Honda Civic Sport Touring



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

In case there are drivers wondering what car to get ...

I have a 2017 Honda Civic Sport Touring, am 31 trips deep, and I'd say 75% of those trips couldn't stop complimenting the car and how awesome it was.

Not bragging, but calling it out as a good option if there are some folks out there shopping around.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

how much on tips ?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

That's a nice car for uberx they better be happy


----------



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

pacifico said:


> how much on tips ?


I just activated tips yesterday - they finally became available in Kansas City on Saturday. $11 on 9 trips.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes, so many drivers are using old junkers that when you show up with a spotless new car people are impressed to say the least. They are happy to be in a car that is not old enough to vote. Keep the seats heated in the winter!


----------



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> Yes, so many drivers are using old junkers that when you show up with a spotless new car people are impressed to say the least. They are happy to be in a car that is not old enough to vote. Keep the seats heated in the winter!


Totally agree and good tip on the seats, I'll do that!!


----------



## fa509si (Oct 26, 2016)

How much gas cost you in a week for turbo civic? I want to trade my 2009 civic and do full time uber


----------



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

fa509si said:


> How much gas cost you in a week for turbo civic? I want to trade my 2009 civic and do full time uber


I haven't calculated a full week, but gas for 15 hours last week was around $20, probably a few dollars less. I cruise on eco and hypermile when I don't have a PAX.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Who does gas calculations by week cost ?

Too many variables for that , how much is gas in their location , how many miles , etc... 

All you need to know is what gas mileage they're doing , when driving ride share
My old 2015 Passat 1.8 turbo got around 35mpg doing rideshare on regular so I'm guessing this guys Civic does at least that with the I think 1.5 turbo


----------



## Hyperloop (Jul 22, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Who does gas calculations by week cost ?
> 
> Too many variables for that , how much is gas in their location , how many miles , etc...
> 
> ...


Last week: 3 days, part time - Kansas City Metro

Vehicle: 2017 Honda Civic Sport Touring

Trips: 31
Gross: $245.93
Miles: 178.58
MPG: 29.6
Gallons Used: 6.033
Cost Per Gallon: $2.127
Gas Expenditure: $12.832

EDIT: Vehicle currently has 5,600 miles total


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Hyperloop said:


> Last week: 3 days, part time - Kansas City Metro
> 
> Vehicle: 2017 Honda Civic Sport Touring
> 
> ...


Yeah that gas mileage should go up a bit as you drive it .


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

And how does this benefit you driving this brand new and rapidly depreciating car vs driving a $2000 piece of junk with uber?


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> And how does this benefit you driving this brand new and rapidly depreciating car vs driving a $2000 piece of junk with uber?


Sounds like he's only doing it in his spare time 178 miles for the week , isn't going to rapidly depreciate his car . Depending on how many miles he drives in his regular life he's not going to be putting over 20k a year on it . Not a big deal plus these cars hold there value pretty well.

I'm a big advocate on not using a brand new car but if this person wanted a new car and is going to uber a few hours here and there it doesn't really matter . Sounds like what he made in the week will just about make his car payment for the month (if he has one, if he doesn't then he's even better off since he's not paying interest)


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> Sounds like he's only doing it in his spare time 178 miles for the week , isn't going to rapidly depreciate his car . Depending on how many miles he drives in his regular life he's not going to be putting over 20k a year on it . Not a big deal plus these cars hold there value pretty well.
> 
> I'm a big advocate on not using a brand new car but if this person wanted a new car and is going to uber a few hours here and there it doesn't really matter . Sounds like what he made in the week will just about make his car payment for the month (if he has one, if he doesn't then he's even better off since he's not paying interest)


He called it a good option in his original post. I assumed he meant a good option for uber since he's posting about it on here. It's a terrible option for uber - any car with significant value is. It's fine if he likes the car, but it's never a good option to be driving around a brand new car just because these uber cheapskate customers like it. It's just bad advice.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> He called it a good option in his original post. I assumed he meant a good option for uber since he's posting about it on here. It's a terrible option for uber - any car with significant value is. It's fine if he likes the car, but it's never a good option to be driving around a brand new car just because these uber cheapskate customers like it. It's just bad advice.


I agree with this guy, he drives what he likes to drive, uber is not a bussiness alternative for professional drivers, is a ridesharing, a small side job only, he enjoys his car while doing a few extra dollards


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> He called it a good option in his original post. I assumed he meant a good option for uber since he's posting about it on here. It's a terrible option for uber - any car with significant value is. It's fine if he likes the car, but it's never a good option to be driving around a brand new car just because these uber cheapskate customers like it. It's just bad advice.


Yeah agreed but for his situation it's just fine


----------

